# SkipMode in apps



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Now that SkipMode is making it's way down to Roamios how about adding support to the iOS and Android apps? Would make watching shows via those devices easier since navigation is slower.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Now that SkipMode is making it's way down to Roamios how about adding support to the iOS and Android apps? Would make watching shows via those devices easier since navigation is slower.


I don't think it's made it yet. It's still only in the 2 areas on Roamio as a test


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I said "making". 

Just think it would be even more useful to have one button skip in the apps where navigation takes a second or two per button press for the video to start playing again.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Skipping commercials in iOS is painful, I agree this would be a nice enhancement


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Best suggestion ever. IMO.


----------

